# any help on TWISTER COMM LATHE?



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

i am looking at comm lathes and have been told that the twister comm lathe is one of the better lathes for the money.
i can get one for $80.00 with diamond bit(guaranteed to be good).
any help out there?
thanks


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

bumpp


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Buy it! They are one of the best lathes out there. As long as it hasn't been dropped it should be fine.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

If possible cut a com with it before you buy it.


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

thanx alot.
i just wanted some reassurance.
does anyone know where to get some info on comm cutting technics and dos and don'ts of using a lathe?
brian


----------



## esc crazy (Mar 16, 2004)

You should visit (rccars.com). It's devoted entirely to motors and the equipment used for them. There is a fairly large thread on lathes. This should help you with any questions you have.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I bought a used Twister for well over $100 from someone on HObbytalk and it didnt cut right. My motors didnt have any power if I cut the comm on it. I gave it to a professional RC driver named Chris Doseck who blueprinted it and reworked the entire unit-straightening the blocks and rebuilding the ways (sp?). It now cuts beautifully. I forgot what he charged me-but it was worth it!! 

So to sum-up-Just because its a Twister doesnt mean a thing!!

Ray


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

I have had mine for 7 years now and just this year got a new diamond, nothing wrong with the twister at all just make sure its straight and has a good bit.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

losi b,

to answer a couple questions on tips and tricks, 

I power my Twister Lathe w/ an old 4 cell pack but I use an old Tekin Motor Checker to control the power.

I set up the arm w/ nylon shims so it doesn't move around and put one drop of thin oil where the shaft rides. Spin up the arm slowly and using a black sharpie felt pen I cover the comm w/ ink so it's all black. 

When cutting I make the smallest cut possible to remove ALL the black pen mark.

Dress the comm slots w/ a ground down old roll over antenna (Or a ball point pen works too, this removes the sharp edge)

ANYONE else have anything different??


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Remember to clean the slots between the comm segments. I use the back side of a hobby knife. Get all the gunk out. I have been amazed at the gunk that collects there.


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

thanx guys.
any more help?
i've got to sharpen my bit.(tips?)
also, how do you set up a new bit?


----------



## losi b (Jul 31, 2004)

by the way, i have gone to a carbide bit.


----------

